# Deadlift Video Form Check



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been training for 6 weeks doing starting strength. Been concentrating on getting my form correct. Deadlift is one where I am not 100% happy. It's improved a lot though.

Any critique/advice welcome


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen worse. Shins are too close to the bar from the start, this brings your shoulders forward and weight in front of the bar - where it is better applied behind it. Stepping back a little will allow you to bend knees slightly more, bringing the hip angle down and straightening the curve in your lower back.

Have a look at this vid if you haven't already:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sit in to it more hips slightly higher than knees poke chest out shoulder blades together , should have a line from the bar through middle of your foot up through chest out of shoulder blades make sense ? push the world away rather than picking it up .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> shoulder blades together


Have to disagree with this. No reason to pull the shoulder blades together, this increases the range of motion and has no functional part in the deadlift movement.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i find it keeps the chest pushed out and stops shoulders rounding at top of movement maintaining a neutral spine throughout .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Mowgli said:


> Have to disagree with this. No reason to pull the shoulder blades together, this increases the range of motion and has no functional part in the deadlift movement.


indeed and once you get to any sort of respectable weight you wont be able to keep them there anyway.

Deadlift is an individual lift. ie I have to scrape the bar up my shins to keep my form right. Get your form basically right so that there is no rounding then tweak it yourself until you are happy.

couple of things that have kept me right has been to push the ground away and once the bar gets above the knees drive the hips forward. I do it barefoot as well or in plimsoles as trainers give way and I go forward.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> i find it keeps the chest pushed out and stops shoulders rounding at top of movement maintaining a neutral spine throughout .


Shoulders don't need to be neutral until at the top of the movement where the scapula bares very little strain. Keeping them relaxed reduces the ROM until you reach the top part of the movement - in which you can contract the scapula and "finish" the move somewhat.

I do agree with SteamRod in that most compound movements differ on personal body mechanics. However, there are certain things that a lifter can implement to allow them to lift more efficiently.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried to incorporate the points everyone mentioned.

Also, I've been watching Ripptoe's dvd. He says to keep your ass up. I don't see how I can sit into it and keep my ass up at the same time :confused1:


----------



## xmarksthescott (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had to pipe up on this!

Tassotti, it's an admiral effort buddy but in my opinion you need to deload that bar before you cause yourself an injury.

In my opinion you need to have a focus on your flexibility and mobility in general. I see this technique time and time again with the clients I train.

Within a few weeks we can normally can get them pulling beautifully with great form.

Have a look for some Hip Mobility and T Spine mobility drills and try to start performing these each day for a few weeks.

It will really open up your hips and encourage a nice neutral spine which will allow you to keep your chest up.

There is debate over '**** high' or '**** low' starting position. This is a very individual thing and often depends on an individuals hip flexibility. However lifting under load with your spine flexed in the current state is not going to do you any good whatsoever in the long run.

Technique First. Load Later. Your body will appreciate it 

In the long run, if you have good form you are always going to lift heavier due to better mechanics!

Hope this helps mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Point taken. The last thing I want is a back injury!!

I will check out those mobility drills and start performing them. Is the T spine Thoracic spine?

Do you suggest that I continue to deadlift at the same time, but with a much lower weight?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

are they 20kg plates the bar looks lowish there.

anyway Mark has his view but how does it feel to you?

To me it looks ok, once your back gets abit of loading it goes flat and you do the pull fine. Certainly do the mobility work but I would not stop your deadlifting while you do it.

don't forget to draw air into your stomach and tighten the abs to brace your back, You are doing well bud.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah they are 20kg plates, 340mm Diameter. I have 25kg plates as well, 375mm d. Are these standard size?

I don't feel any pain, but then it's only 85kg with the bar.

I'm not happy with the technique.

Dunno, just really confused at the moment.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks fine mate. Everyone is different.

its supposed to be about 22.5cm to the center. 20kg plates are generally standard so if you have one of those on each end you should be fine. try pulling in your socks if you are wearing thick soled shoes.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Just an idea, if you have no wish or aim to compete in power lifting just put the rods in the lowest part of the cage and pull from that height, your **** n hips wil be in a more comfortable position from the start bud.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like I have small plates. They are 34cm as opposed to 45cm.

That's a good idea Blutos. Will give it a go on my next deadlifting day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Think this might be a bit high for a deadlift. Back does look better though. Is this more of a rack pull? Might need to build something, so I'm pulling from the correct height, or buy some proper sized plates.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats an 18 inch deadlift or rack pull m8 , 20kg plate off floor is the right height .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My plates are 11cm smaller than standard oly plates. Fcuking bodymax.

This is the right height. Think back is in much better angle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats spot on m8 , 11cm smaller cheeky bastards all you need is 2 second hand 20kg oly size plates or in my gym we got bits of circular wood same size as an oly plate so if money is an issue you got some options


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

shins can never be too close to the bar, if your shins are bleeding, your doing well imo. Look up more chest up, aside from that, its better than most.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help!! Special thanks to SteamRod for pointing out about the low bar. Never would have realised plates were incorrect size.

This was really doing my head in. I feel better now. I will work on the mobility as well.

Cheers guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merat said:


> shins can never be too close to the bar, if your shins are bleeding, your doing well imo. Look up more chest up, aside from that, its better than most.


Coming from a powerlifting world champion, that means a lot. Cheers Merat


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope this pic can help, look at the knee, hip and shoulder joints and try to get as close to this as possible! Remember everybody is different and have different ranges of movements in each joint, some struggle to get in to this position.

Whatt I sometimes do with my clients who struggle a bit with posture while squatting or deadlifting is start off with a smaller range and each week or so increase as your form improves. So start off with knee high rack pulls, make sure your back stays neutral and the bar is staying close as you pull then take it lower until you reach the floor.

Hope this Helps


----------

